# TiVO and upcoming channel changes in Boston area



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Just wondering out loud how Comcast will deal with major NBC Boston affiliate change come December 1 (when the new channels will start appearing) and again on Jan 1. NBC programming will move to 810, displacing NECN to a lower unused channel, and adding COZI TV to another new unused channel (935). The way the Guide has been screwing up listings lately, I can't imagine their provider being timely in getting the changes to the guide. It's bad enough having to change most of the NBC One-Passes to the new channel, but if it's not even listed in the guide, this could be a disaster. Always thinking negatively...that's me.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

hybucket said:


> Just wondering out loud how Comcast will deal with major NBC Boston affiliate change come December 1 (when the new channels will start appearing) and again on Jan 1. NBC programming will move to 810, displacing NECN to a lower unused channel, and adding COZI TV to another new unused channel (935). The way the Guide has been screwing up listings lately, I can't imagine their provider being timely in getting the changes to the guide. It's bad enough having to change most of the NBC One-Passes to the new channel, but if it's not even listed in the guide, this could be a disaster. Always thinking negatively...that's me.


From the card I got in the mail, the channels all go active 12/1, but the programming doesn't switch until 1/1. Here's hoping they can get their act together in a month.

-Kevin


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Correct. On December 1, channel 810 will become NBC Boston, and run some local (but not any NBC) programming as sort of a "dry run," from what I discern. NECN, which had been on 810, will relocate on 840 (I believe) on that same date, as well as 835 becoming COZI. As far as the NBC programming goes, yes, they have a month to get their act together, but experience with their handling the changes of channel allocations (for example, when they moved ch. 5 and 25 sub-stations from the 200s to the 900s) is not a good sign.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

So what's now 807 will be 810. Any other changes. I don't care about NECN. What's going on 807?


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

The NBC programming now on 807 will move to new channel 810, which will become the over-the-air channel 8.1. 807 will remain WHDH, but become an independent station with no network affiliation. They'll run mostly news, separated occasionally by such fine top notch shows as Family Feud and Extra. 810 will officially be called NBC Boston, with call letters WBTS and/or WNEU (a long story, details of which can be found by Googling either set of call letters). NECN is also owned by NBC, but will run separate programming.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

What about FIOS in the Boston area. Is this change affecting the FIOS lineup?


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

It affects all platforms, over the air, cable and satellite .


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have heard nothing about it before reading this thread.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Many articles in boston globe and herald. Stories on all local newscasts and on NECN. Scross occasionally at bottom of screen. And snail mail notices from cable companies . Google it.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

bbrown9 said:


> I have heard nothing about it before reading this thread.


It has been a scroll for awhile now, news anchors have been announced etc.... here's one of many articles about it.
Here's What NBC Boston's New Lineup Will Look Like in 2017


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

hybucket said:


> Many articles in boston globe and herald. Stories on all local newscasts and on NECN. Scross occasionally at bottom of screen. And snail mail notices from cable companies . Google it.


I don't read the newspapers. I have seen no scrolls and have received no mail (snail mail or email) about it from Verizon.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

And, apparently, don't watch much TV. 
Sorry...Couldn't resist .


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Lol


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

UPDATE: Today, in Boston Comcast, the lineup changed. As expected, TiVO's guide does not reflect the changes. It does pick up the new channels 840 and 935, but has no guide info. I called TiVO, just to put in my 2-cents, and the CSR had no clue what I was talking about and told me to do a guided setup and, like an idiot, I did. Of course, it was useless and took up a half hour of my time. I called back and got someone who said he'd report it, which is exactly what the first CSR should have done. I was off the phone in 5 minutes. He said that, with the new guide supplier, there are THOUSANDS of these guide screwups, so I shouldn't expect a correction for a while.


----------



## BarnB (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't even check. My tivo screen says Installing update. This will take a few minutes. Has taken quite a few minutes so far. Anyone else get updated today????? As in system update?


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

TiVO updated their guide last night...but the only thing they got right was moving NECN from 810 to 840, The info screen and guide for 810 now lists the program info for Telemundo, not NBC Boston. There continues to be no guide info for COZI on 935, No big deal at the moment, but will be if it's not fixed by the time 810 becomes the NBC affiliate in the Boston market.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Sadly, this is still not fixed. I submitted a lineup issue a few weeks ago. Wonder if they will get this fixed before it makes the switch?

-Kevin


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I see that it will be on channel 516 (HD) and 16 (SD) on FIOS. The change is not yet showing up in the TiVo guide. In fact, the guide seems like it's stuck not going past 12/27.

EDIT: And I still have heard NOTHING from FIOS about this upcoming change.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm on Comcast in Boston, and TiVO seems to be making changes daily, not getting any of them exactly right. 18 days into the channel changes and they are still pretty much clueless on how to implement the three channel changes. As of the last update that I got yesterday, they finally had NBC Boston listed correctly on 810, NECN correctly on 840, and the correct call-letter designation for 935 but no listings for that channel (which is COZI TV). Maybe today's update will include the listings. There are, however, in ALL the listings, several TBAs for future days programming and has been like this ever since the Rovi takeover. As annoying as Comcast's DVRs can be, their listings have been correct for the Boston changes since day 1, and, since this was not a "sudden" thing, TiVO should have been prepared for this well in advance. They now have 13 days to get it right.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I am a little concerned now that TiVo/Rovi may not have this transition down right. So the Guide Data for Comcast 810 is WBTS-LD2. Right now, based on the WBTS listings (Boston Listings), LD-2, or subchannel 8.2, is Telemundo. That would explain the Spanish listings in my guide data as it looks like 810 is attached to WBTS-LD2. And given that current factoid, it "makes sense" that, for instance, on Sunday night of NYD, at 8pm you don't see football, you see "Rápido y furioso: Reto en Tokyo".

They really need to get this fixed now, and not ON 1/1 as there are recordings I would like to schedule now that I cannot (like Sunday night football). That being said, assuming 810 will/is being "fed" the right channel (and it's just guide that is screwed up), I should be able to do a manual recording. But, really, come on TiVo/Rovi let's get this right please.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

As of yesterday, My listings are now correct. Try forcing a connection.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

hybucket said:


> As of yesterday, My listings are now correct. Try forcing a connection.


Forced 4 connections here - 810 is still listed as all Spanish.

-Kevin


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Wonderful. Took them 20 days, several phone calls and emails to get mine correct. I I'm sure yours is on the way but the point is...20 days...it's not right. They need to get their act together.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

What a mess! I had not heard of this switchover until today. I never got anything in the mail and haven't seen any crawls because I haven't been watching my NBC shows for a while... I just happened to see it come up as a suggested post on Facebook earlier today.

It is still showing Spanish guide data here as well for Comcast.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Mine's not fixed yet. FiOS in Sudbury.

Let NBC Boston know so they can fight the battle. Write to [email protected] or send a message here: 
Send Feedback


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

I am FIOS in Norwood... 516 still does not show the NBC line up.


----------



## binarydecimal (Jan 5, 2008)

Fios / Needham guide not fixed yet here either. I put in Tivo support email and emailed [email protected] also.
I know I can program by time and channel to go to 516 for NBC shows I want to get, but that is like a trip back to the days of a VCR.


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

I just did the missing channel via TiVo form... Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

What a disaster for TIVO and NBC Boston. Today's Bosto Globe still has no listings for NBC Boston and still shows WHDH as an NBC affiliate.


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess I was just expecting it to work... For TiVo this had always been there strength... Looks like most of the new shows are coming back this week.... So... will be manually recording I guess if needed. What a pain in the but.....

I am an all Tivo house... not sure if FIOS has it in there guide...


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I suspect it's different on every MA community. I'm in Comcast Boston ...Took TIVO 17 days to get it right. ..it was correct on Comcast boxes day one. It could be that your cable company, if not Comcast, is not providing TIVO with the correct listings. If the listings are correct on you cable company's box, then it is a TIVO problem.
Find someone with a company box and check their listings.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

kmackenz said:


> I am an all Tivo house... not sure if FIOS has it in there guide...


FIOS has it in their online listings. But then again, FIOS uses Gracenote.
This is purely a TiVo/Rovi issue.
They messed up getting and delivering the data.
Again.


----------



## smacarth (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like TIVO messed up their guide instead of showing the NBCBoston shows on channel 516 they are showing up in the guide on channel 475. The guide does not match what is showing on channel 475. Hope they get this fixed soon.


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

Good catch. That does look like what has happened.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

They have 475 labeled as WNEUDT2 and zap2it has it labeled as WNEUDT3.

TiVo messed this one up pretty bad.


----------



## tmshort (Jan 3, 2017)

Yup, Sudbury FiOS here; TiVo has the guide for NBC Boston on channel 475, 516 is listed as To Be Announced.
I tried to get TiVo to fix the guide information for Late Night w/Seth Meyers, as it is listed as starting at 12:38AM, so I missed the beginning of the monologue. But to no avail. This has been screwed up since they switched guide data.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tmshort said:


> I tried to get TiVo to fix the guide information for Late Night w/Seth Meyers, as it is listed as starting at 12:38AM, so I missed the beginning of the monologue. But to no avail. This has been screwed up since they switched guide data.


My guide info. (not in the Boston area) shows the show as starting at 12:37 am and has for a while, and I believe that is accurate--it connects me with a few seconds left of the Tonight Show which then flows into Late Night without commercial break.


----------



## tmshort (Jan 3, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> My guide info. (not in the Boston area) shows the show as starting at 12:37 am and has for a while, and I believe that is accurate--it connects me with a few seconds left of the Tonight Show which then flows into Late Night without commercial break.


My understanding is that each local station can broadcast it at a slightly different time, based on their nightly news program. There was also a problem with the Tonight Show, which also is listed as 3 minutes later than it really is. I literally miss the whole intro and the first joke, and with my TiVo, the in-between recording interruption is very noticeable.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Guys - use the "start 2 minutes early" feature - or (sigh) for now - use manual recording to get Fallon & Meyers.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Hmmmm - look in Settings -> Channels. 516 was there but not checked - now it's listed but TBA. 

we shall see...


----------



## lar01 (Mar 13, 2015)

None of you mentioned the fact that many of us in the Boston area who use TiVO for over-the-air antenna signals, rather than cable or FIOS, get our NBC Boston signals via channel 60.5. TiVo's guide only shows channel 60.5 as WBTS-LD and programs as To Be Announced, so temporarily, we've had to look at some other program guides (such as titantv, and then to set up manual recording for 60.5 and the applicable time on the TiVo. NBC programs that we have set up One Pass for to automatically record aren't recording. MANY of us have requested fixes from TiVo via lineup change forms, calls, emails, etc. but so far, although we've received a return email with a "Case ID," nothing has been fixed. I suppose it's holiday time, so the TiVo staff might have been a bit light, but now that New Years' holidays have passed, let's hope that they get this fixed. If any TiVo people are reading this, the new Boston NBC-owned TV statiion's phone number is 617-630-5000, so I hope someone there calls the station and gets this straightened out so this gets fixed quickly on our TIVOs for everyone, including those of us in the Boston area who are watching via antenna on 60.5.


----------



## jneedle (Jun 5, 2012)

I tried to report this and got the standard battery of irrelevant questions about whether I live in a house or apartment, what is Verizon's phone number, what is currently showing, etc. Then I got the standard "Thank you for that information. I have filed a lineup report for you on this issue. This should be fixed in the next 5-7 business days." I asked if there was some way to give this some urgency and was told that it could take longer depending on whether the lineup team is behind then was given instructions on how to set up manual recording. Perfectly useless.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

This really is infuriating. I decided that this is going to be broken for the foreseeable future and just scheduled the upcoming shows for which I have 1Ps tomorrow and Thursday. Additionally, I had to manually hit the button on Vikings next week and Sleepy Hollow because the data that IS there is such crap.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's fixed! I now see correct guide data for FIOS 16 and 516 (475 was corrected too)


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

Fingers crossed.... I will check when I get home.


----------



## KevOnTheDncFlr (Aug 13, 2008)

60-5 Success!!
TiVo OTA 60-5 is loaded as of my 3pm "Connect to the TiVo service now" attempt.
I also got an "Important Message" indicating that 60-4 WNEUDT4 and 60-5 WMFPDT5 had been added. (I don't get 60-4 in Weston with an indoor antenna.)
Looking at my Ch. 7-1 NBC season passes, I now see 60-5 along with the previously existing 8.1 entries (no 7-1 entries, of course).
(I have a TiVo HD XL, which I just added to my profile; haven't been here for quite a while.)


----------



## hobbes79 (Jan 2, 2017)

60.5 still not working for me.


----------



## hobbes79 (Jan 2, 2017)

Correction! Forced a download and all set. Hurrah!


----------



## jneedle (Jun 5, 2012)

Yep, came home to the message about a lineup change and voila, programming info has been updated for Verizon's lineup.


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

It did work for me with FIOS. When I got home all was good... picked up the correct info for my season passes as well.


----------



## lisa (Nov 22, 2002)

My Tivo guide has been fine for 810, but my season passes were not recording for NBC.
I had to go into 'One Pass Manager' and modify options for NBC shows (set to 807) and set channel to 810.
If your channels are set to 'All', you are probably fine.
I didn't realize that One Pass had a specific channel or 'all' choice, and mine are all set to a specific channel.
It gave me a chance to cleanup my One Pass for shows no longer on TV.
I have comcast.


----------

